# i cant believe this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

took my 05 gto in for water getting on the floor in the back seats . got a call from the dealer, not the one i bought it from,, anyway he says the car has had extensive work done to the body ,windshield,doors ,glass, etc. WTF!!!!!!I WAS NOT GIVEN ANY KNOWLEDGE OF THIS WHEN I BOUGHT IT BRAND NEW . THE SERVICE GUY WILL GIVE ME ALL PAPERWORK THAT WAS DONE TO IT BEFORE I BOUGHT IT. I AM SHAKING I AM SO MAAAAAAADDDDDDDD!!! AM I OVERREACTTING. IF I KNEW I WOULD NOT HAVE CHOSEN THAT GTO WHEN I WAS LOOKING. CALLED DEALER ,SALES MANAGER VERY NICE AGREED WITH ME HE WILL CALL ME BACK I WAIT LET U KNOW WHATS NEXT


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

sounds like some fraud possibly. Good luck.


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

Maybe you'll get a new GTO out of this.

Can I have the old water damaged rust bucket?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*MAJOR LAWSUIT...... I MEAN MAJOR....

If all is true what this guy tells you, and he can prove it..... That dealership you purchased it from is in serious, serious trouble.

Go through your paperwork CAREFULLY and look for small print that may indicate you were notified of this at time of sale and you signed it not knowing it was a discloser.

He will call you back?? If it were me, I would be at that dealership and they'd be dealing with a bull in a china shop.

Please keep us posted.*


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Kamau said:


> Maybe you'll get a new GTO out of this.
> 
> Can I have the old water damaged rust bucket?


No, That's mine, I want to put the engine in my 85 Vette.


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

HAVE ALL THE PAPERWORK WHO DID THE WORK AND WHAT WAS DONE ALL GLASSS REPLACED REFINISHED FRONT DOORS,QUARTERS, ROCKER ,FENDERS DOOR ALL DONE WITH ONE MILE ON IT I GOT THE PAPERWORK FROM A PONTIAC DEALER . HE SAID TECH TORE BACK SEAT PANELS OUT AND SAW WORK HAD BEEN DONE TOLD SERVICE MANANGER AND HE CALLED ME . AND NO I WASNT TOLD OR SIGNED ANYTHING THAT SAID THERE WAS DAMAGE TO THE GTO :confused


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

HADAWS6, I can understand your anger and frustration at this point. I cannot stress strongly enough that you need to get a professional involved at this point, namely an attorney. Take all the paperwork you have to an attorney and let him review the paperwork and advise you how to proceed.


----------



## hdisandman (Oct 13, 2006)

check your state a.g.'s office at www.ag.state.mn.us, with your state initials in place of the mn for minnesota, click uder cars and find laws/rules for such disclosur.......


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

*Sue em for all you can!*



kevracer said:


> HADAWS6, I can understand your anger and frustration at this point. I cannot stress strongly enough that you need to get a professional involved at this point, namely an attorney. Take all the paperwork you have to an attorney and let him review the paperwork and advise you how to proceed.


:agree Yea, what he said.:agree For real, you should get a brand new un-F***ed up car like you paid for. Also your shister dealer should be punished ($$$) for his part in this fraud. :shutme


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

kevracer said:


> I cannot stress strongly enough that you need to get a professional involved at this point, namely an attorney. Take all the paperwork you have to an attorney and let him review the paperwork and advise you how to proceed.


Agreed with this 100% -- and also with the statement saying to look up state laws on this issue. In some states, if a repair on a car occured and it cost more than $500 to $750 -- the repairs HAVE to be disclosed. Judging by the description of what was repaired -- you've got a really good case.

Regarding the water problem, the GTO rocker panels do not drain well at all. Water gets in from either by the firewall or wheel well. When enough gets in -- it runs into the rear floor area. All you need to do is remove the plastic body piece, drill a couple of holes, then paint the bare metal so it doesn't rust. If that doesn't fix it, then you'll need to look at the door seals, etc.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Wow! Sorry dude. 
I think it will all work out, tho. And go for an '06 while your at it.:cheers


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

kevracer said:


> HADAWS6, I can understand your anger and frustration at this point. I cannot stress strongly enough that you need to get a professional involved at this point, namely an attorney. Take all the paperwork you have to an attorney and let him review the paperwork and advise you how to proceed.


I agree with keyracer...Had a friend who bought a low end Pontiac Bonneville from a dealer very close to where we live. He was sold the car as new. When my friend was going through the glove compartment and owners manual he found that the car had been already sold to someone else who for whatever reason traded it bakc in with under 100 miles on it. He called the name in the book, and was told that yes, he indeed bought the car and then returned it.

My friend took the dealer to court. Presented the facts, and won the case. He was told to go directly to the dealership, pick ANY vehicle off of the lot (took a fully loaded Bonneville SSI) got some cash as compensation for his aggravation and all legal fees.

Don't worry about the cost of an attorney. If your facts are correct and documented, you should get your pound of flesh and all costs covered.

Good luck, and let us know how you make out.


----------



## dmzz (Dec 29, 2005)

I think this is going to be a more difficult case than most people think. The car is over a year old. They will argue that the damaged could have been caused after it was sold. If the car was just a week or a month old then it would be a no brainer, but time is working against you.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

dmzz said:


> I think this is going to be a more difficult case than most people think. The car is over a year old. They will argue that the damaged could have been caused after it was sold. If the car was just a week or a month old then it would be a no brainer, but time is working against you.


Thing is he's got paperwork entered into the GM system indicating the work was done before he bought the car...


----------



## HADAWS6 (Dec 5, 2005)

that is correct ba betterperson and so far the dealer is cooperating fully.they are following the paper trail to see what happened .just want what i thought i bought a new car not one that was reconditioned after the assembly line :willy:


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

First of all, a bump for you.

Hey, but in a related question, let me get this right: Does water get into the floor of an unmolested GTO? This is disturbing. It was mentioned thru the 'rocker panel'; what exactly are you referring to? The front fender? The inner fender (also known as 'wheel well')? And where exactly do you drill holes? Geez, hope my '06 doesn't have that. 

Keep us posted on what happened to your car. Hope you can get a new one at minimum cost. I wouldn't settle for anything less.
JC


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

ELP_JC said:


> Hey, but in a related question, let me get this right: Does water get into the floor of an unmolested GTO? This is disturbing. It was mentioned thru the 'rocker panel'; what exactly are you referring to? The front fender? The inner fender (also known as 'wheel well')? And where exactly do you drill holes?


Check this thread out: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=11040&highlight=rocker+panel+drill

Yes, water can get into an unmolested GTO. It's rare, but it can happen. I was driving around after and heavy rain -- and heard water sloshing around. 

There are two issues regarding water entry:

1. Water entry into the rocker panel: It can go around the wheel well liner and down the firewall and into the rocker panel. That happened with '04s. It can also enter directly into the rocker panel from the front of the rear wheel well.

2. Water entry into the passenger compartment: Once the water's in the rocker panel, it sloshes back and forth along a channel. However, once theres enough water in there, it can spill over and through some holes in the floor pan -- making the passenger compartment wet in the passenger side footwell -- usually just on one side. 

Regarding the holes, you just pull the plastic trim piece off (the flared piece that's below the door, and drill on the bottom of the rocker panel -- once up front, once out back. If you've got water in there -- a bunch will come out.

Overall, though, I wouldn't sweat this. Just keep it in mind if you notice your rear carpet becomes damp one day.


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

I have the same problem with my rear passenger floor getting wet.
But I don't think in all cases it comes from the same area in every GTO. What I had done was wedge a piece of cloth between the door sill and where the seat belt comes down to the plastic covering (bottom). It gets slightly wet when it rains. The carpet does not get wet as long as the cloth is there. 

It seems to me that the door is not sealing properly when it's shut and the water is coming over the door sill.
I notice that after it rains and I open the passenger door there is water in the grove next to the weather stripping
I am assuming that the door needs to be adjusted. (If they can do that)
I also noticed from the outside of the car that when the door is shut it looks a little off line. But you really have to look close.

Need to take it back on my next oil change.
Good luck to everyone who has this problem.


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

PatrickNJ said:


> I have the same problem with my rear passenger floor getting wet.
> 
> It seems to me that the door is not sealing properly when it's shut and the water is coming over the door sill.
> I notice that after it rains and I open the passenger door there is water in the grove next to the weather stripping
> ...


What year is your GTO?


----------



## PatrickNJ (Apr 21, 2006)

05 Black


----------

